# Hello from CO



## timtimmay (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,

I recently joined the forum and am having a blast working on smoker mods and learning  smoking techniques.  I've always grilled 2-3 meals  a week and I wanted to give smoking a try.  This year I got a chargriller super pro with firebox for Christmas and I've really enjoyed it.  

I don't know why I ever liked chicken before I smoked it!

I'm planning on doing a lot of smoking this year and serving some delicious prime rib, but I want to iron out the kinks before I attempt to smoke expensive meat.  It should be a fun adventure.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## bassman (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Where are you from in CO?


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome!
Nice to have another fellow Coloradoan on here!

Make sure to ask plenty of questions, lot a big brains on this board. Enjoy.


----------



## bbally (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome from another Coloradoan!

Only makes sense, real barbeque started here!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you with us


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad you joined the SMF! You sound like you have smoking meat figured out! If you want to hone in your skills you have come to the right place!!!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 15, 2010)

Good to have you along. I'm not one to smoke a primo piece of meat like a prime, I like it roasted too much, but their are plenty around who do, and I'm sure will help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## meateater (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

First off welcome  to *SMF*. What part of Florida cause I'm in the jacksonville area and there are some of us near tallehassee too. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## brohnson (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## blue (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. What part of CO are you from??


----------



## warthog (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 15, 2010)

Howdy, welcome aboard!!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad you joined the forum. Can't wait to see some of your Qview.


----------



## treegje (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## walle (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF . Glad you could join us.


----------



## seenred (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I'm from Greeley (N of denver about 40 minutes).

sorry for the late reply, I didn't know that his message board doesn't auto-subscribe you to threads you start!


----------



## tcounts (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## iharris278 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome. THere are a couple of us in Frederick on here as well. Lots of CO people I guess.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, friendly folks who enjoy sharing good times.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just in Fredrick a couple months ago.  Where is a good place to get wood up here?  I've gotten some oak in bulk, and hickory chunks are good to find, but I'd like to get some fruit wood.


----------



## iharris278 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't found anywhere here. There's a place in Longmont that has a decent selection. (Mountain Mist Bath and Spa) 

My favorite store is :
http://ruffsbbq.com/

It's a bit of a drive (not too bad though) and you can get logs, vs just chips like most places. They have a great selection as well.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

THanks for the link, I'll check them out next time i'm in Denver.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat.  Hope you like it here.  Learn lots, then help others.  That's what we're all about here.


----------

